# Google voice problem, please help!



## jeremytn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello, I recently installed the yack cm7 ROM on my uncles phone, the droidx, and he loved it, except, when he called his voicemail, and put in his password, it said it was wrong, it worked before on stock rooted (second to latest update). He tried it from another phone, and it worked fine. I told him, we will just install Google voice, its what I use, its better anyways. So I install it for him, and I'm setting it up, and after signing in to his Google account, it asks to enter a pin, so i do, same one he's always used so he can remember it, and it says verifying phone number, it says this forever, then it pops up and sails verification failed, so i get on his computer and sign him in. Under account settings, password recovery or something like that, it has his mobile number, I don't know what's wrong, I ended up restoring his backup to stock rooted, is this a known issue? Can anyone please help me? I wiped before installing, came from stock gingerbread, second to newest, please help!

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## trsh (Apr 8, 2012)

jeremytn86 said:


> Hello, I recently installed the yack cm7 ROM on my uncles phone, the droidx, and he loved it, except, when he called his voicemail, and put in his password, it said it was wrong, it worked before on stock rooted (second to latest update). He tried it from another phone, and it worked fine. I told him, we will just install Google voice, its what I use, its better anyways. So I install it for him, and I'm setting it up, and after signing in to his Google account, it asks to enter a pin, so i do, same one he's always used so he can remember it, and it says verifying phone number, it says this forever, then it pops up and sails verification failed, so i get on his computer and sign him in. Under account settings, password recovery or something like that, it has his mobile number, I don't know what's wrong, I ended up restoring his backup to stock rooted, is this a known issue? Can anyone please help me? I wiped before installing, came from stock gingerbread, second to newest, please help!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


I haven't had a problem using Verizon's vm service or Google Voice on cm4dx-gb or gummy 1.0. When you switch to Google voice and you're on Verizon, you have to dial *71 and your GVoice number from your phone. It will basically dial through and then disconnect. It should guide you through when you enable GVoice as your voicemail in your call settings.


----------

